# Free eBook Till Oct 17



## ghost1066 (Oct 15, 2014)

I put this in the Chatroom but wanted as many folks as possible to see it. I am giving away a copy of my eBook Six Bird Turnaround, which is s book of short stories from Oct 15-17 on Amazon. 

It is for Kindle but if you don't have one you can get the app for free on the same page it is just below the book price. Here is the link 

http://www.amazon.com/Six-Bird-Turnaround-Thomas-Ellis-ebook/dp/B00IGK7Z0E/

Reactions: Like 1


----------

